# transmisor qrp cw ''easy ten''



## DavidGuetta (May 31, 2010)

Hola chikillos, encontre en la web este transmisor de onda corta CW llamado easy ten. consta de un 2n3904 y otros 5 componentes muy faciles de adquirir. pero este transmisor genera alrededor de 10mW de potencia. Quiero saber a cuantos kilometros pueden ser escuchados estos 10mW de potencia con un dipolo 1/2 lambda y cuantos con una whip telescopica de una antena de tv. quiero haser una radiobaliza en 3.579 MHz ya que ese crystal es facil de obtener aca. se escuchará sobre 100km por rebotes? algun radioaficionado o alguien lo construyo o tiene experiencias de transmisiones a 10mw con una gran cantidad de km de alcance? desde ya gracias!! =)

esquema del circuito:

http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/easy-ten/t-xmtr2-60.gif


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2010)

Dipolo de media onda a 3.5 MHz O_O  

Igual a esas frecuencias con transistores o fets bastante comunes (cuando me refiero a comunes es que son económicos) se puede amplificar y obtener una potencia de varios watts.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 20, 2010)

mira esto audion.espacioblog.com aqui hay  tx de am 30 watts y 100 watts


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2010)

y para que sirve este circuito MUMISH?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yo usaria una 1/4. Lo de los rebotes es cuestionable, depende de muchas condiciones meteorologicas y de como hallas armado tu Tx.! Otra cosa importante, recuerda que la frecuencia que estas eligiendo se encuentra dentro del espectro radioelectrico y por ende necesitas licencia para operar en ella. Es mas emocionante el proceso de transmitir y recibir respuesta que, enviar un mensaje del cual nunca tendras respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 27, 2010)

para mi es mejor usar el dipolo de longitud de onda media, es muy aparatoso usar una antena con 1/4 de onda y sus respectivos planos de masa, mas que yo no tengo espacio para poner una antena asi =(. sin embargo dices que necesitas tener licencia para operar en la banda de 21m pero dada la baja potencia del transmisor (10-50mW) no sera necesario. La frecuencia la determina el cristal, y puede ser reemplazado por otros cristales comerciales (3,579 mhz, 4 mhz, 6 mhz, 8, 16, 27, 49, e incluso 64mhz)


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Planos a masa?¿ Es un dipolo comun y silvestre.! Solo como dato curioso y para que saques conclusiones, hay operadores (radioaficionados) que transmiten con esa potencia.


----------



## tiago (Jul 28, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> para mi es mejor usar el dipolo de longitud de onda media, es muy aparatoso usar una antena con 1/4 de onda y sus respectivos planos de masa, mas que yo no tengo espacio para poner una antena asi =(. sin embargo dices que necesitas tener licencia para operar en la banda de 21m pero dada la baja potencia del transmisor (10-50mW) no sera necesario. La frecuencia la determina el cristal, y puede ser reemplazado por otros cristales comerciales (3,579 mhz, 4 mhz, 6 mhz, 8, 16, 27, 49, e incluso 64mhz)
> 
> Armen el cto que va muy bien y es estable y la calidad de sonido es muy buena. =)



Funciona con audio?, yo he visto ése circuito usado en modo CW, pero no con audio. Lo digo porque pones que la calidad del sonido es muy buena.



Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2010)

perdon,me habia confundido con otro post que habia hecho y que era de un transmisor de onda corta simple ejjjeejjeje  

éste funciona con la llavecita que todos conocemos en cw, el del otro  post es con audio en AM y ese circuito tiene calidad de audio buena. Saludos 



anthony123 dijo:


> Planos a masa?¿ Es un dipolo comun y silvestre.! Solo como dato curioso y para que saques conclusiones, hay operadores (radioaficionados) que transmiten con esa potencia.


XD no sabia que se podia hacer esa modificacion ejeejj , pero mi duda es si habrá perdidas en la antena ya que es más corta que la habitual antena de 1/2 onda (por lo que se los dipolos todos se hacen con 1/2 onda  ) o existencia de ondas estacionarias aquí. Segun leí en el internet todo intento de acortar un dipolo se traducirá en perdidas y en el aumento de ROE.

Acá traigo el esquema de un par complementario que no se si estará bien diseñado, uso dos capacitores variables, en la salida para desacoplar con la antena y regular la potencia y en la entrada para ajustar la RF entrante al ampli. 

Anthony, revísalo porfa, yo lo he usado sin capacitores variables y se que funciona, pero no se si con toda la ganancia. He pueso un LED blanco con un extremo de él en la salida del ampli y el otro extremo con mis dedos. El led brillaba bastante. Ahora, le puse un condensador tandem de AM (0-300pF) en serie con la salida y a medida que lo muevo voy viendo que el LED va aumentando o disminuyendo brillo, dependiendo de la posicion del rotor del tandem. ahora quien se atreve a armarlo (aparte de mi) y a probar cuantos mW saca? es un ampli diseño propio, nada sacado de internet y no se si sacara mas de 0.5W. Los transistores pueden ser un par NPN-PNP como éstos: BC548-BC558, 2n2222-2n2907, 2n2219-2n2904, BD139-BD140 etc.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aca te dejo varios roimetros (medidor de ondas estacionarias) y un acoplador de antena con roimetro.Por el tema de la antena una buena puesta a tierra para el equipo y para el acoplador y un cable laaaaargo lo mas alto posible y alejado de ruidos mas sobre todo en esa frecuencia en la que pestanea un tubo fluorecente y lo escuchas.Si te interesa tengo algunos qrp sencillitos pero no por eso no funcionales y alguno probados y todo.

http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Antenas/Transmatchs/transmatch_1.htm

http://www.lu1ehr.com.ar/Medidorderoecon_LED.html

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...OcgxUl&sig=AHIEtbRLNxB_e4OeJ3tCHhY1oooQMOZXpQ

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Medidor-ROE-SWR.html

Saludos


----------



## FLX (Jul 14, 2012)

david guetta  me interesa este proyecto pero veo que ya lleva un tiempo muerto el post!!!     me podrias decir que tal te fue  con tus  experimentos=?=?!!


----------

